# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու > Արձակ. Հավաքածու մրցույթ-6

## Դավիթ

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,

Հաջորդ գրական մրցույթը չի կրի ժանրային և թեմատիկ սահմանափակում: Այս մրցույթին, հեղինակները հայտնի կլինեն և նույնպես կմասնակցեն քննարկումներին:
Կընդունվեն միայն պատմվածքներ, մինչև 15 000 նիշ (ներառյալ բացատները) ծավալով:
Հեղինակներին կտրամադրվի 30 օր` հանձնելու իրենց ստեղծագործությունները մրցույթին: Վերջնական ժամկետը պատմվածքների ընդունելության` Դեկտեմբերի 13, 23:59, Երևանյան ժամանակով:
Եթե ուղարկված տարբերակների քանակը 10-ից ավելին լինի, ապա նախապես կընտրվեն լավագույն 10-ը, որոնք կդրվեն Ակումբում՝ քվեարկության ու քննարկման: ՈՒղարկված 20 և ավել տարբերակների դեպքում, կընտրվի լավագույն 15-ը:

Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ պատմվածքները պետք է լինեն նոր` չհրապարակված որևէ կայքում կամ բլոգում: Եթե հայտնաբերվեց, որ նյութը նախկինում է գրված և հրապարակված, ապա տվյալ հեղինակի(ների) պատմվածքը կհեռացվի մրցույթից: 



Առաջին տեղ-$150.00
Երկրորդ տեղ-$100.00
Երրորդ տեղ-$50.00

dakopia@gmail.com

----------

Alphaone (12.11.2013), CactuSoul (11.11.2013), Chuk (12.11.2013), Enna Adoly (12.11.2013), ivy (11.11.2013), Lusntag Lusine (12.11.2013), Mephistopheles (12.11.2013), Peace (12.11.2013), Rhayader (11.11.2013), Sambitbaba (12.11.2013), Smokie (12.11.2013), Vardik! (12.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.11.2013), Արևանուռ (12.11.2013), Հայկօ (12.11.2013), մարիօ (11.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.11.2013), Նիկեա (12.11.2013), Պիրիտ (11.11.2013), Սամ-Քլայն (12.11.2013), Վոլտերա (12.11.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Դավիթ էս ինձ էիր սպասո՞ւմ, որ մրցույթ հայտարարես։ Հին ու բարի, ոնց եմ սիրում էս "նախապես կընտրվեն"–ը։

----------

ivy (11.11.2013), Դավիթ (11.11.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավիթ էս ինձ էիր սպասո՞ւմ, որ մրցույթ հայտարարես։ Հին ու բարի, ոնց եմ սիրում էս "նախապես կընտրվեն"–ը։



Բյուրի դրոշմն ա: :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (11.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրի դրոշմն ա:


Բյուրն ազատ թեմա + էդքան հազար նիշի համար էր ղժղժում: Նախապես ընտրվելը կապ չունի:

----------

Alphaone (12.11.2013), Դավիթ (11.11.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Կարծում եմ՝ կմասնակցեմ, պատմվածքի միտք ունեմ:

----------

ivy (11.11.2013), keyboard (12.11.2013), LisBeth (11.11.2013), Դավիթ (11.11.2013), Վոլտերա (12.11.2013)

----------


## ivy

Բաց անուններով   :Yahoo:

----------

Alphaone (12.11.2013), Rhayader (11.11.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բաց անուններով


Ահամ, էլ ինձ չես մեղադրի, որ տնեցիքիս համոզել եմ առանց իմ պատմվածքը կարդալու իմ օգտին քվեարկել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բաց անուններով


չէէէէէէէէէէէէէ

----------


## Mephistopheles

մի հատ պատմվածքի միտք էլ ես ունեմ…

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Բաց անուններով


Օ՜ ոչ

----------


## LisBeth

> մի հատ պատմվածքի միտք էլ ես ունեմ…


ինձ հետ կիսվի, ես գլուխ կբերեմ... դու գրողը չես մեկ ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ինձ հետ կիսվի, ես գլուխ կբերեմ... դու գրողը չես մեկ ա։


օքեյ… հես ա գրեմ… երևի…

----------


## LisBeth

> օքեյ… հես ա գրեմ… երևի…


Ըհը, ես կակառազ մտածում եմ մասնակցեմ թե չէ։ Մի ամիս ժամանակ ունես մտածելու ու գրելու, չեմ վռազացնում։

----------


## Rhayader

Զարմանալի է, որ լիքը մարդկանց ռեակցիան այսպես էր.




Ախր եթե այս դեպքում խծբ լինի, միանգամից պարզ կլինի էլի, ոչ թե լիքը մարդիկ կձևացնեն, որ պատմվածքն իրենց դուր է եկել, չնայած ընդհանրապես, բնավ, ոչ մի դեպքում ոչ մի պատկերացում չունեն, թե ով է հեղինակը: Անուններ չտանք:

----------

ivy (12.11.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Զարմանալի է, որ լիքը մարդկանց ռեակցիան այսպես էր.
> Ախր եթե այս դեպքում խծբ լինի, միանգամից պարզ կլինի էլի, ոչ թե լիքը մարդիկ կձևացնեն, որ պատմվածքն իրենց դուր է եկել, չնայած ընդհանրապես, բնավ, ոչ մի դեպքում ոչ մի պատկերացում չունեն, թե ով է հեղինակը: Անուններ չտանք:


Վերջերս ակումբում արել ենք բաց անուններով, քվեարկությունը շատ օբյեկտիվ էր, իմ կարծիքով, ու հենց քո նշած պատճառով։

----------

Rhayader (12.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ըհը, ես կակառազ մտածում եմ մասնակցեմ թե չէ։ Մի ամիս ժամանակ ունես մտածելու ու գրելու, չեմ վռազացնում։


բա փողը ո՞նց ենք անելու…

----------


## LisBeth

> բա փողը ո՞նց ենք անելու…


էս ինչքան ինքնավստահ ես, մի մոռացի որ կատարողը ես եմ... քննարկումներից պարզ կլինի միտքն ա լավ թե կատարումը, ըստ այդմ էլ կորոշենք

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էս ինչքան ինքնավստահ ես, մի մոռացի որ կատարողը ես եմ... քննարկումներից պարզ կլինի միտքն ա լավ թե կատարումը, ըստ այդմ էլ կորոշենք


փողը միշտ էլ սկզբից են խոսում Լիզ ջան… նօ նօ նօ… քննարկումնեմրից պարզ չի լինի… քվեարկություններից կլինի ու փողը տալիս են գործի համար ամբողջությամբ… էսի հո Օսկար չի որ ամեն ինչի համար կատեգորիա լինի…

----------


## LisBeth

> փողը միշտ էլ սկզբից են խոսում Լիզ ջան… նօ նօ նօ… քննարկումնեմրից պարզ չի լինի… քվեարկություններից կլինի ու փողը տալիս են գործի համար ամբողջությամբ… էսի հո Օսկար չի որ ամեն ինչի համար կատեգորիա լինի…


Լավ եթե հաղթենք ես քեզ կտամ գումարը որպես հոնորար, բայց առաջի ու վերջի անգամ...եթե մեր տանդեմը աշխատեց, հետոների համար կպայմանավորվենք, նենց որ ուղեղդ ակտիվ աշխատացրու, հեսա հոլիվուդն էլ կգրավենք...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ եթե հաղթենք ես քեզ կտամ գումարը որպես հոնորար, բայց առաջի ու վերջի անգամ...եթե մեր տանդեմը աշխատեց, հետոների համար կպայմանավորվենք, նենց որ ուղեղդ ակտիվ աշխատացրու, հեսա հոլիվուդն էլ կգրավենք...


50-50… դու ինձ ինչի՞ տեղ ես դրել…

----------


## LisBeth

> 50-50… դու ինձ ինչի՞ տեղ ես դրել…


ոսկե սարեր եմ խոստանում, ինչ ա եղել... քո գործը հավատալն ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ոսկե սարեր եմ խոստանում, ինչ ա եղել... քո գործը հավատալն ա


Լիզ, դու առանց ինձ էլ կարաս անես, ես քո ինչի՞ն եմ պետք…

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, դու առանց ինձ էլ կարաս անես, ես քո ինչի՞ն եմ պետք…


լավ հարց ա, ու բոլոր լավ հարցերի նման, անպատասխան...

----------


## Դավիթ

> էս ինչքան ինքնավստահ ես, մի մոռացի որ կատարողը ես եմ... քննարկումներից պարզ կլինի միտքն ա լավ թե կատարումը, ըստ այդմ էլ կորոշենք



Դեմոկրատ տղա ա, բայց տես ի՞նչ ա անում: 75 տոկոսից պակաս չհամաձայնվես, Լիզ: :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (12.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դեմոկրատ տղա ա, բայց տես ի՞նչ ա անում: 75 տոկոսից պակաս չհամաձայնվես, Լիզ:


Լիբերալ, Դավ, լիբերալ… էտ ավելի վատ ա…

----------

Դավիթ (12.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> լավ հարց ա, ու բոլոր լավ հարցերի նման, անպատասխան...


դե որ լավ հարց ա, լավ հարցին էլ մի հատ լավ պատասխան ա սազում… մեղք չի՞ էդ խեղճ լավ հարցն անպատասխան մնա…

----------


## LisBeth

> Դեմոկրատ տղա ա, բայց տես ի՞նչ ա անում: 75 տոկոսից պակաս չհամաձայնվես, Լիզ:


 մի հատ հլը համոզեմ, միտքը տա... դու անհոգ մնա, ես իմ շահերը կարում եմ պաշտմանեմ

----------

Դավիթ (12.11.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> դե որ լավ հարց ա, լավ հարցին էլ մի հատ լավ պատասխան ա սազում… մեղք չի՞ էդ խեղճ լավ հարցն անպատասխան մնա…


ինքը մեղք ա ես էլ անխիղճ, համ էլ տալու համար պետք ա ունենամ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մի հատ հլը համոզեմ, *միտքը տա*... դու անհոգ մնա, ես իմ շահերը կարում եմ պաշտմանեմ


Լիզ, իմ արև, միտք չունեմ… իմ ունեցածը ապրած կյանք ա… ես էդ տեսակետից միաբջիջ եմ… եթե գրում եմ, ինչ տենում եմ էն եմ գրում… I don't have anything…

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, իմ արև, միտք չունեմ… իմ ունեցածը ապրած կյանք ա… ես էդ տեսակետից միաբջիջ եմ… եթե գրում եմ, ինչ տենում եմ էն եմ գրում… I don't have anything…


ապրած կյանք, դրանից լավ չի էլ կարա լինի... տուր ինձ

----------


## Դավիթ

Անտարեսի մրցույթում հեղինակների անունները չկան: Նոր բան ա:

_Պատմվածքները «Արձակ 2013»-ի կայքում (www.antares.am/ardzak) կտեղադրվեն առանց հեղինակների անվան:
Պարզաբանումների համար դիմել «Արձակ» մրցույթի կազմակերպչական խմբին:
_

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ապրած կյանք, դրանից լավ չի էլ կարա լինի... տուր ինձ


սրան որ անգլերեն պատասխանեմ, կլինի you have to get it… ու ստեղ get-ը ոնց էլ հասկանաս կարա ճիշտ լինի… իսկ եթե լուրջ… ո՞նց տամ Լիզ ջան… իմիջայլոց քո ոճին կարող ա հեչ չբռնի…

----------


## LisBeth

> սրան որ անգլերեն պատասխանեմ, կլինի you have to get it… ու ստեղ get-ը ոնց էլ հասկանաս կարա ճիշտ լինի… իսկ եթե լուրջ… ո՞նց տամ Լիզ ջան… իմիջայլոց քո ոճին կարող ա հեչ չբռնի…


գնացի քնելու, ինքը արդեն իմն ա... իսկ եթե լուրջ դու գծագիրը տալիս ես, ես հավաքում եմ կոնստրուկցիան, ոճ չկա, սիմբիոզ ա եղնելու, միաձուլվելու ա կյանք ստանա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անտարեսի մրցույթում հեղինակների անունները չկան: Նոր բան ա:
> 
> _Պատմվածքները «Արձակ 2013»-ի կայքում (www.antares.am/ardzak) կտեղադրվեն առանց հեղինակների անվան:
> Պարզաբանումների համար դիմել «Արձակ» մրցույթի կազմակերպչական խմբին:
> _


Իմանայի, կմասնակցեի  :Jpit: 
Էդ երևի անցյալ տարվա շուխուռից հետո են արել: Ժյուրին բռնել էր, սաղ հայտնի անուններին շորթլիսթ էր անցկացրել, սկի չէր էլ կարդացել սաղ գործերը: Հիմա երևի փորձում են խուսափել դրանից:

----------

Դավիթ (12.11.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Իմանայի, կմասնակցեի 
> Էդ երևի անցյալ տարվա շուխուռից հետո են արել: Ժյուրին բռնել էր, սաղ հայտնի անուններին շորթլիսթ էր անցկացրել, սկի չէր էլ կարդացել սաղ գործերը: Հիմա երևի փորձում են խուսափել դրանից:



Հա, հիշում եմ անցյալ տարվա կռիվները: :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Մեկը Վաչագանի մասին էր գրել ընդհանուր բաժնում , որ  իր հետ ֆեյսում խոսել ա ու Վասը խոստովանել ա, որ 100 գործից նույնիսկ 10-ը չի կարդացել: Էս տարի ժյուրիում չի: Just saying :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, հիշում եմ անցյալ տարվա կռիվները:


հա, ճիշտ ա, իրար հետ էինք հետևում  :Jpit: 



> Մեկը Վաչագանի մասին էր գրել ընդհանուր բաժնում , որ  իր հետ ֆեյսում խոսել ա ու Վասը խոստովանել ա, որ 100 գործից նույնիսկ 10-ը չի կարդացել: Էս տարի ժյուրիում չի: Just saying


անկեղծ ասած, ՎԱՍը եթե նույնիսկ կարդար էլ, չեմ կարծում, թե կկարողանար նորմալ ընտրություն կատարել:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մեֆ ու Լիզբեթ, նախապես *խնդրում եմ* զրուցարանի չվերածել թեման:

----------

Chuk (13.11.2013), keyboard (12.11.2013), Արէա (12.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.11.2013)

----------


## impression

Մեֆ, դու ինձ պատմի, ես կգրեմ, ամբողջ գումարն ինձ, եթե քեզ դուր գա, դու էլ քո կողմից ինչ տաս՝ տաս: ազնիվ ա ավելի  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ու Լիզբեթ, նախապես *խնդրում եմ* զրուցարանի չվերածել թեման:


Վերջ, ես պրծա… էլ էս թեման չեմ գա…

----------

Վոլտերա (14.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու ինձ պատմի, ես կգրեմ, ամբողջ գումարն ինձ, եթե քեզ դուր գա, դու էլ քո կողմից ինչ տաս՝ տաս: ազնիվ ա ավելի


գնանք ուրիշ թեմա ընդեղ պատմեմ… բայց գրականության ու արվեստի չլինի… ընենց տեղ որ ինչ գրեմ օքեյ լինի…

----------


## Դավիթ

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,

Որոշ անձնական պատճառներով, այս մրցույթը չի կայանա Դեկտեմբեր ամսին և կհետաձգվի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,
> 
> Որոշ անձնական պատճառներով, այս մրցույթը չի կայանա Դեկտեմբեր ամսին և կհետաձգվի:


օհ… ինչքա՞ն ժամանակով… ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա՞ Դավ…

----------

